# Yo-Zuri Hybrid?



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Went to BPS for some winter fishin supplies.One of the items on my list was FluroCarbon leadxer material.I wat to experiment this seaseon with all my leader meaterial I put on my artificals.

So my question is :IS Yo-Zuri Hybrid a good choice in line?I bought the clear stuff in 30lbs test.

Comments and yalls .02 cents would be great.

Gimme some pro's and cons on this product


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I never used it as leader material but...

I used Yo Hybrid 12# on my abu's last spring during the toothy snapper blues run. It tended to hold up good to abrasions. Didn't use a steel leader or nothing.

I switched to Suffix Tri 14# during the summer. The Suffix casts better but if you're only using it for leader, it shouldn't matter.

For leader material, I like Stren Fluoro in 40# to 80#.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

So a pure fluro leader is better than the Hybryd?

I just want to prove to myself that a leader less artifical will work,and not to have to hassle with a Fluro leader and a barrel swivel.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Let me restate: I like fluoro for "shock" leader material and for snelling hooks.

I rarely use a leader on artificials. Never for spanish and very, very rarely for blues. If I do, it's with 20# mono.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

OOps my bad.....multi-tasking at work has it's disadvantages,C2H&G.

I remember thats what you used at the SB get2gether.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

The Yo-Zuri Hybrid line is waterproof and stretches more then fluorocarbon lines. You have to watch the average breaking strength of the lines. 20# line breaks at #26 which isn't too bad. I have the #60 which breaks at 90 lbs and the #80 which breaks at 113 lbs.
I started using it last fall for leaders when chasing Tarpon. I can't say that my hook-up rate was any better then fluorocarbon or plain mono but it was really discounted at a new store opening.I paid $10 for a 350yd spool of 80lb.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Used it a couple of years ago...*

Used the Hybrid in the surf...good tough line - not a good casting line however... Last year I switched over to Trilene Inshore for all my inshore reels...real soft, good castability, and worked great fishing during the month of Feb when it had frozen...


I use JinKai 50/80/100 lb test for shockers, snells, and shark leaders...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanxs,Sandcrab-Gonna try to find some


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Leader Material*

seaguar imho is the best!


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> *
> I just want to prove to myself that a leader less artifical will work,and not to have to hassle with a Fluro leader and a barrel swivel. *


*The swivel is a good idea* regardless of leader material, or lack there-of.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chest2head&glassy said:


> *Let me restate: I like fluoro for "shock" leader material and for snelling hooks.
> 
> I rarely use a leader on artificials. Never for spanish and very, very rarely for blues. If I do, it's with 20# mono. *


 Flouro at least the Seaguar brand that Muphyman suggest is abrassion resistant,and has less stretch than regular mono.. Therefore,I cannot see this being used as shocker,you need a little stretch with a shocker..I use 50lb trilene for that application..IMHO.. As leader material for bottom fishing the flouro is suppose to be less visible,and if you are bottom fishing why would visibility to the fish be a factor?? I use regular 100lb test ande or trilene for that application,IMHO.. As far as a leader material for spainish,specks, and bluefish,yes I do see the abrassion resistance and the visibility of the leader being a factor here,I use 20lb seagaur for this application,about 18" of it..And yes,Smoothbore,I do not use a swivel for this application,because I am not trolling with this lure I'm just casting..IMHO..


*Probably be shot down in flames for my opinions,but* I couldn't stand it anymore..Was hopeing someone would post at least some of what I think,so there it is,sorry if I stepped on any toes,was not my intention.. Just stating my opinion,thankya.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I used it this past season and was not particularly impressed. I used it primarily as my main line tied directly to jigs for weakfish. I did not notice any appreciable difference between hybrid and the trilene I used before. I will be going back to trilene this season. If you are using it strictly for leader material I highly recommend true flouro material preferably seaguar.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Listen to DD. Shocker needs some strech. 
As far as the Yo-Zuri Hybrid as far as line it may be good in warm weather, but when it gets cold it sucks real bad. 
I use 17lb Vanish (flouro) as a long leader on my lite stuff and works wel l(main reason is to keep from cutting back the main line so often), secondary is the better optics.

As far as flouro goes Seaguar is good stuff. I use 30 50 and 80lb test. Rememeber the water clarity makes a difference.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I used 25 lb hybrid on one of my surf reels this year and was actually pleased with it. The memory wasn't that bad on it and it held up pretty good. I replaced it about 2 months ago because I switched the reel to use while togging at IRI and OC Inlet and subsequently lost half of my line(and about 15 lbs of sinkers) from the snags. I definitely agree I wouldn't use it as a shock leader. Now I am impressed with P line. I used it all year on one of my reels and changed it about a month ago and when I was pulling the line off it still showed very little memory


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*When you have too...*

Real good stuff on shockers and leader material here!

I rarely use a leader when fishing lures in the Cheasapeake bay unless I am fishing near the rocks (SPSP jetty, Narrows, etc.). In that case, I ALWAYS use a 36" length of 50 lb test leader (No fluoro) tied to a 50 lb test swivel when I am fishing the rocky areas of the bay or IRI with my 8' rod (15 lb test Trilene Inshore mono) or my 9' jetty stick (30 lb test Stealth braid). 

I spend the money and get high quality swivels and snaps. I lost a couple of nice stripers years ago when the cheap snap opened...


Digger - You are right about ZoYuri in the colder weather - It gets sooo stiff...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Hey BentHook*

My gramps lives down near Jacksonville in a tiny town called Florahome (45 minutes away). We go fishing there sometimes. What are some of the best places to fish near Jacksonville? Got any links? My gramps is great but I don't think he picks the best places to fish.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Florahome! I had to look that one up on a map. 
Last year was very slow because of the cold water. Vilano Beach which is on the north side of the St Augustine Inlet is usually a very good spot.In 2002 I took over 30 reds that were 40"+ from the sand.But not one that was in the slot limit.You can drive on the beach or around to the inlet. 4wd helps on the inlet side but is not always a must. Heading North, there are three other spots within 6 miles that most of the locals go to. You can park within 200 yards of the water, and be in deep water on a red shell-sand beach. Here you'll get plenty of whiting,blue's,and sharks of all sizes. 
St Augustine Inlet was dredged the last part of 02 and made the beaches very flat until Nov 03 .Last summer, there was about a foot of water under the St Augustine pier at high tide.It even kept the surfers away. The sand has been drifting down to Mantanzas Inlet and creating problems down there. There is one good hole just north of the inlet but the cold water has really slowed the fishing down.
During the fall, a lot of the guys were heading down to Flagler beaches looking for warmer water.The water wasn't much different but they did find some pompano here and there. Check your mail box.
The last part of Nov thru the first week of Jan. some of the guys were running down to Sebastian Inlet and the surrounding area. They were having a lot better luck then the local fishing.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've tried the Yo-Zuri and the only thing I can say is that they better stick to making lures. If you're not using Seaguar you're taking a big chance.

Catfish formerly known as Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I smell a Cat,*

welcome back my friend! .....Hat


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Cat
good to see you back.


----------

